# R.I.P Jeff Hanneman



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

I heard from a friend that the aforementioned Mr Hanneman has passed away at the tender age of 49. His solo's still send chills down my spine, and music has lost one of its greatest axe-men. I have been fortunate enough to see them ( Slayer ) a few times, and they never failed. R.I.P mate.


----------



## dreamtheater (Apr 12, 2010)

Indeed....another hero fallen.....R.I.P.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Died from an insect bite apparently.


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

S63 said:


> Died from an insect bite apparently.


That was a few years ago. Could have contributed though.


----------



## Lloyd 13 (Mar 31, 2013)

Died from a spider bite apparently,didn't realise but it happened about 3yrs ago & he'd been quite ill ever since.
One of the best live bands around,on either a festival stage or a small club they were awesome!!


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Very sad day for metal. 

Seen Slayer a couple of times and one of the best live heavy bands around. Glad I got to see them play with Jeff especially the Big Four show at Sonisphere.


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Gee , not another one ! So young .


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I saw reports of his liver failing anyway another superb guitarist gone.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I saw this earlier. Never the greatest Slayer fan, got one of their albums somewhere. Prefer Maiden


----------

